# 2012 Scott Spark



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

https://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/08/2012-scott-spark-full-suspension-mountain-bike-26-and-29er/

1790g frame, but 120mm travel up front?!

Hopefully it looks better in person.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Whats wrong with the looks? Looks baller to me!


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know, it just didn't do anything for me. I'm sure it will look much better in person, very few stock bikes look that great online to me.


----------



## Markoj (Sep 26, 2008)

That picture quality is crap  
New spark look's much better than the old one. ( my opinion )

I hope it doesn't "bob" that much like the old one


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like a specialized epic. What is the headtube angle with the 120mm fork? can you run it with a 100mm?


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

A 120 fork on a Spark seems like overkill.

Best, John


----------



## zedi (Nov 28, 2005)

Spark 26: Twinloc! 120/ 85/ 0

Spark 29: 100


----------



## vespagt200 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Scott spark*

I think it looks great! My spark 30 2010mod came with 120mm up front and it worked out great for me, i would actually prefer 120mm up front on the 29er aswell, sure works on my tallboy!


----------



## Markoj (Sep 26, 2008)

Proper pictures  
http://terrengsykkel.no/index.php?id=3663


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Markoj said:


> Proper pictures
> http://terrengsykkel.no/index.php?id=3663


Still not a huge fan, but much better than the first picture!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Spark - Scalpel 

a 29er fight


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

I owned one and tuned or built about 7 of them last year. With the old Spark it doesn't matter how light it is as the Nude shock sucked with the incurable pedal bobs. Hopefully the new one isn't only light but also got rid of those bobs. Also, I see they relaxed the head angle even more than the old model which was a problem for real climbers. But I'll have to ride one to judge...


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Stated head angle is 68 degrees according to the site, rather slack for an XC race bike.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Smart Sam said:


> Stated head angle is 68 degrees according to the site, rather slack for an XC race bike.


I sold my Spark because of the pedal bob and that head angle. Now they made it even slacker but made the seat tube ultra straight. Coming from someone who now swears by 73/71 classic xc geometry, I'm not sure if that new geometry is actually better for climbing. Maybe to put your weight more forward but there's no remedy for a slack head angle. Heck, over here the ones who ride Yeti ASR and Santa Cruz Blur XC are old guys or casual bikers who never won any tournaments.

But I'd have to truly ride one to judge...


----------

